# Game 43: Official Houston @ New Orleans GAME THREAD. 1/26. 7:00 CST.



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

The return of the Boki. McGrady _will_ be playing tonight, so I don't think we will have trouble putting this one away.

The Hornets are not letting opponents walk all over them, with Dickau and Nailon stepping up on a nightly basis. Defensively, Dickau would have trouble guarding Charlie Ward on crutches so look for Sura to exploit that matchup. Chris Anderson will front Yao the whole game, so Sura needs to keep beating Dickau to the basket and creating shots for Yao and Howard. 

I expect a big game from Sura and the usual 25 from TMac. If Yao plays aggressive and calls for the ball then he should have no problem reaching his 20 points.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

looks no problem with TMAC's Dad.it's the mother of his child who was sent to the hospital,revealed by Mike Miller.so TMAC will probably play this game.

r we capable of losing this game?:grinning:

Edit: I just checked Houston Chronicle,McGrady returned to team.  




> HOUSTON (AP) -- Rockets forward Tracy McGrady rejoined the team Tuesday for its trip to New Orleans, a day after missing their game against Orlando because of a family emergency.
> 
> He is expected to play against the Hornets on Wednesday night, the team said.


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

Rockets in a blow-out. 112-90


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

New Orleans Board Game Thread

:wave:


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

Rockets 100

Hornets 90

New Orleans plays tough and could keep it close, but Houston shouldn't have any problems. Dickau can't keep up defensively with Sura.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> Rockets 100
> 
> Hornets 90
> ...


If Dickau is smart he should just leave Sura some wide open 3's

I really reallllly hope we don't lose this one... many teams came out taking the Hornets lightly and end up embarassing themselves. And Boki might just come out for revenge tonight....


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

This game scares the hell out of me,cuz the Rockets like to play around with bad teams....I think we win this,but not without the Rockets needing a game clinching basket with under 2 minutes to go.

Rockets 103
Hornets 95


----------



## Sweeper (Dec 7, 2004)

What is Sura doing!! Glad he got substituted for Strickland! Making only 1 of 6!!! The minute he comes off, we pull back a bit.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

It's Tracy McGrady vs the Hornets right now. Yao's role has diminished to setting screens in the 3rd quarter, and everyone is just chucking up bricks (as well as stupid offensive fouls). 

Hornets on a 14-3 run to go up by 8... 

Hornets 63
Rockets 55

End of the 3rd.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Sweeper</b>!
> What is Sura doing!! Glad he got substituted for Strickland! Making only 1 of 6!!! The minute he comes off, we pull back a bit.


1-8 now.:dead:


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Mcgrady needs to take over now since Yao is doing nothing to get positioning in the paint. He's idling around on offense, the least he can do is rebound right now.

New Orleans is hitting everything.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets are making some good defensive stops. Now is the time for McGrady to take the ball to the basket instead of pull up for jumpers... Yao is wandering around the 3 point line so the paint is open for penetration.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Rockets pull within 4... Yao is really crashing the boards!


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Yao just missed a dunk because he tried to throw it down too hard! I'm just happy to see him attacking the basket on both ends of the court. Right now three Hornets are guarding McGrady and the other two are guarding Yao.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Finally rockets sealed the win,but i suffered heart attack again:no:

Padgett,the new Mr.Clutch of Rockets!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Gotta love SP35

If Lakers lose tonight, we would move into the 6th Seed in the West (Memphis already lost earlier today)


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

Hornets did everything they could to lose the game in the 4th, luckily Padgett hit another big three in the last minute of the game. 

Rockets shoot 6-23 from 3-pont land, and 38% from the field but pull out an ugly victory.

Gumby has done a pretty crappy job of coaching lately. Has abandoned the pick and roll with Yao-TMac, giving up on Yao too early in the shot clock and relying too much on TMac's jumper.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

T-Mac saved our *** again, with Yao and Padgett chipping in. Yao and T-Mac have finally found their consistency, so that's the good news. The bad? Our 3 other starters combined for 13pts on 3-18 shooting... If Sura and Wesley know they're having an off-shooting night (which has almost been every night lately) they really gotta give up the ball a lil' more. Heck, I think Juwan Howard should get more shots per game then them.

And what's up with Dan the Man Dickau? Is he the real deal???


----------



## Cometsbiggestfan (May 14, 2003)

6th place! Let's hope we can stay there.


----------



## TRACIELOVESCOMETS (May 14, 2003)

I knew we were going to win this game


----------

